
Excaping poverty requires almost 20 years with nothing going wrong - anigbrowl
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/04/economic-inequality/524610/?link_id=7&can_id=27faa9d5d551d2c06e8320593c13153d&source=email-todays-headlines-jobs-with-justice-42817&email_referrer=todays-headlines-jobs-with-justice-42817&email_subject=todays-headlines-jobs-with-justice-42817&utm_content=buffer88c2b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer&amp;single_page=true
======
brudgers
recent discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14225804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14225804)

~~~
anigbrowl
Thanks. Surprised this wasn't auto-flagged as a dupe. Perhaps because the
original thread was flagged by people who didn't like the news.

